# What do you wear when it's freezing outside?



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 10, 2021)

My usual wear is a thick layer of stockings and a nice coat jacket that match my shoes. What about you?


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 11, 2021)

I wear fleece tights then layer on my favorite jeans, a wool coat and a pair of practical winter boots to keep out the cold. then I would have an infinity scarf and warm gloves.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 17, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> I wear fleece tights then layer on my favorite jeans, a wool coat and a pair of practical winter boots to keep out the cold. then I would have an infinity scarf and warm gloves.


Infinity scarf, good choice. I should look up for one at my local stores to try it on.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 21, 2021)

This.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 68990


For a moment, I thought you were going to visit a Bee farm...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 25, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> For a moment, I thought you were going to visit a Bee farm...


LOL   Yeah, I can see that...


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> LOL   Yeah, I can see that...


As long it's warm and cozy. I love the idea.


----------



## bailsquad (Apr 28, 2021)

Think layers, then wear a long coat, scarf, and gloves.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 30, 2021)

layers, layers and layers


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 2, 2021)

Make-up and Hair departments on the set of Good Witch Season 7. Shooting exteriors on Feb. 19/21... We Bundle up! Even with the propane heater on in the tent behind us.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (May 3, 2021)

bailsquad said:


> Think layers, then wear a long coat, scarf, and gloves.


The more, the merrier! As the saying goes.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (May 3, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Make-up and Hair departments on the set of Good Witch Season 7. Shooting exteriors on Feb. 19/21... We Bundle up! Even with the propane heater on in the tent behind us.
> 
> View attachment 69297


Wow. You got it all! Nice!


----------

